# [SOLVED] Can You Read This? [DVD Burning Issues]



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been trying to get help with my CD/DVD burner for a few months. It will still play CDs but will not burn them. I still don't know if the problem is software or hardware related. I recently ran across Windows Media Diagnostic Tool. I ran it and got a print out. The report is so long, I would have to post it in four different segments. I hope someone can tell me which are the essential parts of the report and can read them and see if an answer to my problems lie within the report. Thanks to anyone who offers help or suggestions.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi. . .

I don't burn CDs or DVDs very often, but will take a look at that report to see if any is apparant. Zip it up and attach to your next post.

What software are you using to burn? Has the burner ever worked on this system? Can you format a DVD+RW ok, then write to it and read from it?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

I have had my computer for just over a year and have used my burner very little. No more than 25 times at the most. Initally, it would burn fine with WMP, Roxio and other software. Now it wont burn with any of them. It will not burn any kind of files now, including data.

I don't know about zipping a file and attaching it but I will try. Hope this works.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Have you used a drive cleaner? You would be surprised how much dirt can get inside your dvd drive. Applying a very small amount of cleaning fluid like vhs cleaning fluid or pure alcohol can improve the result.

Deleting the driver may help. When you reboot it will reinstall.

Worth a try.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

I have never used a DVD drive cleaner. I hope they come with instructions. If I knew how to find my burn laser, I would try cleaning the lens to see if that helps. So far, I haven't been able to find anyone who can tell me how to find it. 

I have tried deleting the drivers several times but it doesn't help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi Doug. . .

I see you have 2 drives - do either work?


```
[CD-ROM]

Item	Value	
Drive	E:	
Description	CD-ROM Drive	
Media Loaded	No	
Media Type	UNKNOWN	
Name	SONY CDRWDVD CRX310S	
Manufacturer	(Standard CD-ROM drives)	
Status	OK	
Transfer Rate	-1.00 kbytes/sec	
SCSI Target ID	1	
PNP Device ID	IDE\CDROMSONY_CDRWDVD_CRX310S____________________VDK2____\4&39F6AC56&0&0.1.0	
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 65.50 KB (67,072 bytes), 5/19/2008 2:20 PM)	
		
Drive	F:	
Description	CD-ROM Drive	
Media Loaded	No	
Media Type	UNKNOWN	
Name	SONY DVD+-RW AW-Q160S	
Manufacturer	(Standard CD-ROM drives)	
Status	OK	
Transfer Rate	-1.00 kbytes/sec	
SCSI Target ID	2	
PNP Device ID	IDE\CDROMSONY_DVD+-RW_AW-Q160S___________________KDS1____\4&39F6AC56&0&0.2.0	
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 65.50 KB (67,072 bytes), 5/19/2008 2:20 PM)
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi . . .

I count >250 app crashes and hangs of mostly media-related programs beginning on February 20, 2008. Is this when you got your system?

I also noticed that you updated to Vista SP1 in last week of July 2008. Why so late? Were there problems w/ Windows Updates or some other issue?

JC

.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Yes. Both drives will play but neither will burn. I got this computer (my first) in Feb 2007). SP1 was not installed automatically. And I was advised to wait about installing it myself until certain issues were corrected.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

A while back, I used a software I got off the Internet to make a copy of a DVD I purchased. The copy played very well until my burner stopped working. Now, When I try to play the copy DVD in E Drive or F Drive, I get good sound but the picture is so pixilated I can't make it out. Just now I discovered that my F drive will no longer recognise that I've inserted the video disk, yet it will play an audio cd very well.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi Doug. . .

I'd like to get some additional information from you. First, please insert the video disc in drive e: and let it play. Then do the same with drive f: Now repeat the same with an audio CD. Repeat again, but I want you to attempt to burn a disc. This needs to happen in rapid succession as I want to see what events are recorded in the Event Viewer log files.

Download the attached zip file and extract the 2 files in it to your desktop.
Go to your desktop, right-click on the batch file and select run as administrator. You will see a few screens appear. Just let it run and don't touch any keys. It should take several minutes to run.

The output will be in a new folder found within your documents folder named TSF_Vista_Support.

It is imperative that you run this batch file at the Administrator level or it will not have access to copy the Event Logs out.

Zip the contents of the new folder up and attach to your next post.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

I performed the tasks you asked and then I didn't see the zippd files you attached. Am I overlooking them?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

When I first submitted the post, thezip file was not attached. A few minutes later, I edited the post and attached it. You must have seen the post immediately following my submittal. Sorry about that. Here is the attachment -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...222-can-you-read-likekinds_vista_09-27-08.zip

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

I am having a lot of problems with Kantaris. It has been uninstalled. Somehow it still attaches itself to my files. When I zipped this report, it came up showing as a Kantaris video file. If you can't use it, please let me know. When we get this issue resolved, I hope you can help me with this Kantaris issue.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

When I looked at the TSF file, I noticed the event log couldn't be viewed. I think I have found a workaround that will get it to you in a way you can view it. Please let me know if this doesn't work.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi Doug. . .

I have gone through your Event Viewer logs and found these entries related to the CD/DVD:


```
Event[0]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: cdrom
  Date: 2008-09-28T13:09:12.218
  Event ID: 133
  Description: 
Device \Device\CdRom0 is locked for exclusive access.
```


```
Event[1]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: cdrom
  Date: 2008-09-28T13:09:10.949
  Event ID: 51
  Level: Warning
  Description: 
An error was detected on device \Device\CdRom0 during a paging operation.
```


```
Event[8]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: cdrom
  Date: 2008-09-28T13:08:01.334
  Event ID: 7
  Description: 
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.
```


```
Event[234]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: cdrom
  Date: 2008-09-28T01:28:35.535
  Event ID: 7
  Description: 
The device, \Device\CdRom1, has a bad block.
```


```
Event[1490]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: cdrom
  Date: 2008-09-24T17:23:42.108
  Event ID: 51
  Description: 
An error was detected on device \Device\CdRom3 during a paging operation.
```

These are explained in Microsoft kb244780. It appears they are harmless and are generated by placing a blank CD-R or DVD-R into the DVD/CD drive.

I have some other errors that I found, some related to burning apps, that I am looking up. I may have asked already, but do you recall when you first had issues w/ burning?

I assume that you have used various types of CDs and DVDs and not all are from the same supply ?? 

I found no entries related to the burning itself and am wondering now if there is a log somewhere on your system that may contain such entries. Please perform a system-wide search including hidden and system files uning the "everywhere" location for files ending in log - search parms = **.log*. 

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi JC

Since it has been several months since my burner stopped burning, it is hard to remember events at that time. The one thing I do recall is that it started acting strangely and then stopped burning shortly after I burned a song with DRM to a CD and then ripped the CD back to the computer. At the time, I didn't know DRMs existed. (I'm new to computers and burning). I am curious to know if burning and ripping DRM protected material could have caused something to be written to the computer saying "don't burn".

Just before the burning stopped completely, I would burn (maybe 12) songs to a CD disc. On playback, the player had trouble finding and playing the first song. Sometimes, It wouldn't play the first song at all and the quality of the other tracks was not good. Now, when I try to burn with WMP, it shows that each track is being written to the disc and then the disc being finalized. However, on playback, WMP says the disc is blank and it is. I get the same results with Roxio. It tells me that the burn was successful yet the disc is blank. I have never gotten an error message with either while trying to burn.

I have burned one DVD since I've had this computer. It use to play well. Now, when I try to play it in WMP, it will not play automatically, even though I have made no changes to Auto Play. When I prompt it to play, the picture is highly pixilated with good sound. The same disc will play in GOM or VLC with good picture and sound. 

Before the burning stopped, I could put a blank disc into either drive and Auto Play would ask me what I wanted to do with the blank disc. Now, the Auto Play window will not even come up, even though I have made no changes to the Auto Play settings.

Since I have done very little burning on this computer (it's the only one I've ever had), I have not used a variety of different brand discs. I have used TDK, Memorex and Maxall.

I tried the *.log search as best I knew how, using "show hidden files" and "everywhere". I didn't get any results.

I don't want to interject anything that may add confusion to the issue. However, I am curious as to whether the burn laser lens needs cleaning. This computer is being used in a less than ideally clean environment.

Just for the heck of it, I installed Napster. I tried to burn a CD with it. WMP would not recognize that a disc was in the tray and Roxio recognized the disc but said it was blank.

I want to thank you for what you have done so far. To date, no one else has gone to the extent you have to try to help me with this problem.

Doug


----------



## Copypasta (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Do you have SecuROM installed by any chance? It comes with just about every new game published by *EA Games*.

I've heard it can mess up your CD/DVD drive.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Thank you, but no. I don't do any gaming.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*



likekinds said:


> Hi JC. . .I want to thank you for what you have done so far. To date, no one else has gone to the extent you have to try to help me with this problem. . .
> Doug


Hi Doug. . .

You are welcome... and Thank you. I am glad to try and help here as you are enthusiastic on solving this and are completely forthcoming with the information that I seek. I could not ask for anything more.

I figured that you have tried different CD/DVDs, but had to ask.

I have rarely - very rarely - burned anything to CD or DVD. I recall burning some mp3s to about 8 CDs prior to a cross-county trip from NJ to Ca and back. I know that I have burned DVD ISOs for Linux and memtest86. Typically, I use DVD+RW, format them and use them as one would used USBs - b/c my kids "borrow" my USB sticks and I never see them again!

I have never used a cleaner for the burn laser lens and don't know anything about them. I recall using cleaners for VHS during college, but that of course involved tapes.

We could sit here and re-install the drivers, codecs, etc... but it all could be in vein. I have greater concerns for you and your system b/c you have so many app crashes and app hangs that I don't believe are completely related to this burning issue. My other concern is that when the day comes that you must use Vista DVDs for recovery - the option will not be available b/c the drives do not work properly.

My other problem here is that I could understand if you had one DVD drive and there were problems - but you have 2 w/ problems. This indicates to me there is corruption in the registry entries, not to mention what else looms.

I would like for you to un-install all burning software that you have installed to date. Then I would like for you to do the following:

Run the Vista System File Checker - SFC. Make sure both DVD drives are empty and closed.

START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select run as Administrator | the black command prompt ("DOS") screen will appear | type the following:

```
[b][size=3]sfc /scannow[/b][/size]
```
Let it run - there really is no min/max time, but if it goes on past 2 hours, please let me know immediately. It may show there was nothing to fix; it may also tell you that some could not be fixed - re-boot.

See if this helps. Try your drives again.

My last question for now - What are your feelings on a re-install of Vista - back to day 1 when you opened the box and turned your computer on for the first time? We also could try a system repair, which is really tantamount to SFC. I assume that you have a system recovery partition.

Please let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

JC,

Just to let you know that I am going to run the sfc scan and will get back to you with the results tomorrow. In the meantime you may be interested to know that out of desperation I tried yet again to burn a list of 5 .mp3s to a cd disc in the E drive using WMP. It actually burned the 5 songs. However, When I tried to play them back, the player would not recognize the first track. The other tracks played ok and I can use the slider bar to force it to play the first track. Since the burner stopped working, I have had it come back a couple of times to this point where it would burn but with the results mentioned here and then go back to not burning at all even though WMP says it is writing and finalizing. I hope this added information may help.

Now, I will remove Napster, GOM, VLC , Media Classic Player and Realplayer and get on with the scan. I hope GOM or VLC are not the issue. They will play files WMP wont. We will see. Till tomorrow.

Thanks

Doug


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi Doug. . .

Sounds good. 

Be sure to run SFC *after* those other programs are un-installed. They can always be re-installed 1-x-1 after the fact to see if one of them is the cause here.

That one CD you burned - have you tried it in another computer to see if it has the same issues playing it?

Bye for now. . .

JC

.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

JC,

I'm getting this report off to you tonight. It took 10 min. I assume it finished properly. The things it said was Verification 100% complete and Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations. 

Removing all the burner software I installed has made no difference in how WMP burns or does not burn. I tried again to burn 5 mp3s, this time in Roxio. When I tried playback in WMP. The quality was not good. The first song would not play without prompting and sounded terrible. Each of the next four songs sounded progressively better as I went up to # 5. But none had good quality. 

I don't have any store bought CDs. I have two CDs that were made by friends on their computers and they will play very well in either of my drives. It is just the CDs that I try to burn on my computer that will not play properly (when they do burn at all).

I am enclosing a picture of what a DVD I made looks like when I try to play it in the E drive. (it use to play fine in either drive) I can't show you a picture of what it looks like in the F drive. That drive wont even recognize the disc. And yet, As I said, either drive will play CDs burned on other computers.

Since my burners wont burn, I can't back up my files to CDs or DVDs. I don't have an external hard drive to transfer my files to so I can do a clean install. If my only option is to purchase an external hard drive in hopes of a clean install correcting my burner problems then I will do that.

In the meantime, please tell me more about the system repair you mentioned. Don't let me fool you. I may use a few words or phrases that sound as though I know about computers. I'm just learning and have no idea as to whether I have a system recovery partition or not. Please let me know how I can find out and I will let you know.

I guess we will just have to use the process of elimination to find the problem here and a means to fix it.	

Since I am new to computers, I wasn't aware of the many app crashes and app hangs you are concerned about. I must have thought whatever was going on was normal. 

I really appreciate you sticking with me on this.

Doug


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi Doug. . .

This is actually great news... It is rather rare to see sfc complete in 10 minutes and w/100% - no repairs undertaken.

For now, please keep all of the burner software un-installed. A curious item for me, please, and also so that I understand the method by which you burn - you mentioned you use Windows Media Player to burn. When I burn, I place the CD/DVD into drive e: (my only DVD drive), go into Computer, right-click on drive e: and select burn.

I have never used WMP to burn. I would like for you to go into WMP and select Library at the top, then select "Help w/ Using the Library". I found one area that is interesting - 


> Burning DVD-Audio and DVD-Video discs is not supported in the Player.


I know you have mentioned about burning CDs here, but there are also passages as to the file extensions of the audio files that can be burned under WMP. Have you burned a DVD via WMP?

Have you tried to burn a CD via the method which I described above (my method)?

I would like to get that DVD that you made - if you can copy it out, zip it up and send it to me via email, that would be great. If it is too large, click on the link below in my sig area for Media Fire, create a free account and upload the zip file to that - or the DVD file itself would probably be better. Password protect it and send me the password via PM.

I know you said you can't burn CDs, but can you format a DVD+RW (using the method I mentioned for burning, except you would choose format)? If you can successfully format a DVD+RW, that would be one way to back files up. Other methods available to you for back-up would be to utilize some of the 5.07gb free space on your 10gb recovery drive d: 

Another option, which I would prefer to see you do, is to use Vista Disk Management to "shrink" the OS drive c:, which I show in one report as 240gb, with with 138gb free (223gb/129gb NTFS). Shrinking a drive would allow you to create a separate partition - and to freely use it. I have done this w/most Vista systems here. It takes about 15-30 minutes total. But please do not do anything with that yet, as there are preparations that I would want to instruct you on - like cleaning out temp files and running a disk defrag to hopefully obtain the maximum amount of shrinkage possible. For info, my 320gb hard drive only allowed me to create a "shrink" partition of 107gb. I wouldn't count on percentages here applying to yours. Shrinking the drive prior to a Vista re-install would mean that the new partition is untouched as the re-install only formats the OS drive c: (must choose this option).

According to the reports that you generously provided, you do indeed have what appears to be a recovery partition. And about the app crashes - no problem on you not realizing such... I have them here every day on at least on or more of the systems.

So, see what you can do to get that file to me. I am not sure if you have my email or not - send me a PM and I will gladly provide it. Just let me know the size of that file zipped-up as there are size limitations for email. Media Fire is 10gb, I believe. Come to think of it, if we're talking about a 4.7gb DVD, you will most definitely need to use Media Fire. I am not sure the size post-zip. In case you are not aware, Vista has a built-in zip capability - after copying the file to your hard drive, right-click on it, select "Send To", select "Compressed (zipped) Folder". It will zip it and will be in the same folder the original file is in - same name - ending of course in .zip.

Please let me know.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi Doug. . .
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> ...



JC,

I don't have access to another computer. I do have a VCR, CD, DVD player. I tried the CD I burned in it. The playback results were the same as when I try to play it on my computer.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

JC,

I really dislike giving you answers to your questions in a piecemeal manner. However, all this is becoming very confusing to me and I don't know any other way to go about it.

In regards to your questions: "When I burn, I place the CD/DVD into drive e: (my only DVD drive), go into Computer, right-click on drive e: and select burn". "Have you tried to burn a CD via the method which I described above (my method)?"

A: Yes, I have tried burning CDs this way. I don't understand the procedure. I can tell you though, that doing it this way requires the disc being formated and the formatting takes a very long time and always fails. When I was able to burn CDs in WMP, no formatting was mentioned. The burner just started writing to the disc. I have searched on the Internet to find just what this formatting of CDs prior to burning is and why it would fail and I have been unsuccessful. That is why I stuck with WMP or other burning software.

==========

Quote:

Burning DVD-Audio and DVD-Video discs is not supported in the Player. 

A: This is correct. The softwear for burning DVDs in Vista Premium is found in Windows DVD Maker.

=====
Q:

I know you said you can't burn CDs, but can you format a DVD+RW (using the method I mentioned for burning, except you would choose format)? If you can successfully format a DVD+RW, that would be one way to back files up. Other methods available to you for back-up would be to utilize some of the 5.07gb free space on your 10gb recovery drive d:

A:

At present, I don't have any DVD+RW discs. I am now trying to format a DVD-RW in hopes that if it formats successfully, I can use this for backup. Please advise me if these discs can be used for this purpose and I will let you know if the formatting was successful.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*



likekinds said:


> JC,
> I don't have access to another computer. I do have a VCR, CD, DVD player. I tried the CD I burned in it. The playback results were the same as when I try to play it on my computer.


Is there any doubt that the files that you are burning are in-tact (i.e., not currupted or infected)?





likekinds said:


> JC,
> I really dislike giving you answers to your questions in a piecemeal manner. However, all this is becoming very confusing to me and I don't know any other way to go about it.


You may provide answers to my questions and inquiries in any manner in which you would like. Believe me, confusion is on both ends - burning of CDs or DVDs is something that I do not routinely do as I have many USB drives that I simply let run for hours on end to perform necessary and prudent back-ups.

Please keep in mind that I am reviewing 1,000's of lines of information contained in the files you provided. When I come upon something that looks odd or out of place to me, I write that portion in my post to inquire further about it - at the time that I find it.




likekinds said:


> In regards to your questions: "When I burn, I place the CD/DVD into drive e: (my only DVD drive), go into Computer, right-click on drive e: and select burn". "Have you tried to burn a CD via the method which I described above (my method)?"
> 
> A: Yes, I have tried burning CDs this way. I don't understand the procedure. I can tell you though, that doing it this way requires the disc being formated and the formatting takes a very long time and always fails. When I was able to burn CDs in WMP, no formatting was mentioned. The burner just started writing to the disc. I have searched on the Internet to find just what this formatting of CDs prior to burning is and why it would fail and I have been unsuccessful. That is why I stuck with WMP or other burning software.


There was a thread on this exact subject this week here in Vista - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...vista-support/289500-format-cd-everytime.html




jcgriff2 said:


> . . .
> Another option, which I would prefer to see you do, is to use Vista Disk Management to "shrink" the OS drive c:, which I show in one report as 240gb, with with 138gb free (223gb/129gb NTFS). Shrinking a drive would allow you to create a separate partition - and to freely use it. I have done this w/most Vista systems here. It takes about 15-30 minutes total. But please do not do anything with that yet, as there are preparations that I would want to instruct you on - like cleaning out temp files and running a disk defrag to hopefully obtain the maximum amount of shrinkage possible. For info, my 320gb hard drive only allowed me to create a "shrink" partition of 107gb. I wouldn't count on percentages here applying to yours. Shrinking the drive prior to a Vista re-install would mean that the new partition is untouched as the re-install only formats the OS drive c: (must choose this option).. . .


Have you thought about this option?



likekinds said:


> jcgriff2 said:
> 
> 
> > I know you said you can't burn CDs, but can you format a DVD+RW (using the method I mentioned for burning, except you would choose format)? If you can successfully format a DVD+RW, that would be one way to back files up. Other methods available to you for back-up would be to utilize some of the 5.07gb free space on your 10gb recovery drive d:
> ...


You would have to test DVD+RW, DVD-RW, etc... to see if you can format/write to them and to see if they can be read on another system.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

JC,
I sent you a link earlier to a site with the following information.

Re: Reinstall Windows Media Player in Vista? 
Was this post helpful ? 


OK so to summarize there are two methods which work:



(1) Go to Start - > Type Run in the Search Box - > type regsvr32 wmp.dll
For more information on what this command does refer to the following article:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/249873
This method is quick and all it does is re-register a WMP11 component and it may or may not work for some people

(2) You will need your Vista install DVD in the drive for the program to find the replacement files. Go to to the command prompt (when you boot from the DVD) and run SFC /SCANFILE.
For more information on what this command does refer to the following article:
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa382541.aspx
This method takes a while (between 20-30 minutes or less depending on the number of files you have on your computer) but is a lot more thorough and will most probably fix most of the issues you are having with WMP11 as it not only re-registers the components but it also replaces any corrupt ones with files from your VISTA INSTALL DVD.

===============

I wanted you to know that I tried method 1

The message I got is attached. I hope the information will be helpful to you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi Doug. . . 

First, to keep everyone here up to date, the link you sent to me was - 

http://forums.microsoft.com/technet...1&siteid=17&sb=0&d=1&at=7&ft=11&tf=0&pageid=3

"Fix" #1 may be helpful in times of trouble w/ Windows Media Player itself, but I find the issues you are encountering to be possibly inclusive of WMP, but also to be far outside the scope of just WMP itself. I am unsure of the exact meaning of the error message at this time.

"Fix" #2 you have already performed and then some. The "sfc /scannow" that you ran would have included the "sfc /scanfile" listed in #2/. the "/scanfile" parameter is for a single file, where the "/scannow" option that you performed was system-wide.

Why they say that one would need the Vista DVD to run the System File Checker (sfc) is beyond me. Vista does not require the Vista DVD for such and I have tested this myself on numerous pre- and post-SP1 systems.

As we have discussed, you should be preparing for a re-install of Vista - based on the hundreds of app hangs and app crashes alone you have experienced in the last 9 or 10 months. As I recall, you have about 70gb of music, movies, docs, etc... from your personal profile folders that we need to move somewhere so that the Vista OS drive c: can be re-formatted and Vista re-installed on to it.

At this time, I would not trust either of your 2 DVD drives for back-up purposes. The other options available to you are to use the 5gb remaining on the recovery drive d: (not my favorite solution here to use this drive), purchase an external USB hard drive (may be the best option) and then there is the shrinking of drive c: to make another partition that would be untouched by a re-install of Vista. You have 128gb/223gb free on drive c: and the test you performed to find out the shrinkage of c: showed that it would result in the creation of a new 2gb partition. This is not acceptable nor wise to do.

So at this time I recommend that you first run the Norton Removal Tool 

Click on the Norton RT link in my signature area below and download/SAVE it to your desktop. Then go to desktop, *RIGHT-click *on the NRT icon and select *Run as Administrator*. When complete - re-boot.

For now, also reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hi-lighted) | Click OK

Run the Vista Cleaning Manager Utility - 
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe above under programs | select Run as Administrator
Then type the following in the black cmd prompt ("DOS") screen:

```
[size=3]cleanmgr tuneup[/size]
```
Check all the boxes and let it run. This can be re-run at any time.

Un-unstall as many 3rd party (non-Microsoft) programs as possible. Then re-run the cleaning manager again.

The let's see what Vista will allow us to shrink:
START | type diskmgmt.msc into the start search box and hit enter.

Go down to the rectangular area where you see drive c: - left-click on it once. Then right-click, select shrink and go to the first screen. Post the 4 numbers you see. We need to get the number for the new partition up near 70gb.

I understand economics and all, but I suggest that you keep an eye out for an external USB hard drive - this really is the best option. It does not matter if the format of the external hard drive is FAT32 or NTFS - so don't let a salesman tell you otherwise!

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

JC,

I ran the Norton Removal Tool.
I reset the Windows firewall to default.
I ran the Vista Cleaning Manager Utility.
I have uninstalled 36 non-Microsoft programs.
( I have left some 'essential' programs 
to be removed at the last minute.)
I ran the shrink item and the numbers you asked for are included below.
I know nothing about purchasing an external hard drive. I am currently seeking the advice of a friend who is very knowledgable in these matters.

Thanks

Doug


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

JC,

As is becoming the norm, I am becoming more and more confused. If I am not mistaken, when I first began deleting non-Microsoft programs, I had 135GB free space in C. At one point, I distinctly remember having 124GB free space. It seem that the more programs I remove, the less free space I have. After removing a couple of large movie files, I am now down to 118GB free space. Surely, I am reading this incorrectly.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi Doug. . .

Good work so far.

Did you run the cleanmgr utility after the program un-installs? Run it again now, check all boxes. Then I would like for you to run Auslogics disk defrag. Click on the link in my signature area, download and install it. Then go to your desktop, RIGHT-click on the Auslogics icon and select Run as Administrator. 

After these steps are complete, please take another screenshot of the shrink screen. The 22gb it is offering is not not enough.

Bye the way - where did you move those large movie files to?

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

JC,

I did run the cleanmgr utility after the program un-installs with all boxes checked.
I downloaded and ran Auslogics as Administrator.
I am enclosing a new 'shrink' screen shot below.
I deleted the movies from the computer entirely.
I now show 128GB free space in C.

Doug


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

JC, 

Below is the last screen shot of C, after doing all the steps listed in my last post. I don't understand this, but I have a feeling I'm going to laugh about it when I understand more about computers.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

JC,

I ran across this at RUN>%systemroot%\cdplayer.ini
It may not mean anything to our case, but I will let you take a look at it. Thanks.

Doug

[664cebe0]
recstatus=x
[170049d]
recstatus=x
[47edb47]
recstatus=x
[63d4ebe0]
recstatus=x
[4df6786]
recstatus=x
[439aa38]
recstatus=x
[d15]
recstatus=x
[34384e1]
recstatus=x
[3248]
recstatus=x
[1eba740]
HasCDText=0
[327301]
recstatus=x


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Let's get to the space issue once and for all - 

Please dowload and install Treesize Free - 

http://www.jam-software.com/freeware/index.shtml

Go to your desktop, *RIGHT-click* on the Treesize free icon and run as admin.

This product will show you folder-by-folder the amount of space being used.

I am unfamiliar with the ini item in your last post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

,


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Look at this MS kb - you may have already done this; not sure - 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461

JC


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi, JC

Not knowing anything about computers, I would have assumed that the OS(C capacity would always remain the same. Mine has been at 222GB since I've had the computer. Now, it has dropped to 202GB. I realize we don't have time or space here for computer classes, but is this normal?

I have removed all large video files. The only ones I've kept are small. I put a lot of very hard work into them, they cannot be replaced and I can't burn them to CDs.

The Tree Size has helped me to make further decisions as to what else to eliminate. My current figures are shown below. If this is not enough, I will see what else I can part with.

Again, thank you

Doug


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*



jcgriff2 said:


> Look at this MS kb - you may have already done this; not sure -
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461
> 
> JC



No, I have not done this. Thank you for telling me about it. Making registry changes is something I've never done before. It may take me a while. I will get back to you as soon as I am finished.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*



likekinds said:


> No, I have not done this. Thank you for telling me about it. Making registry changes is something I've never done before. It may take me a while. I will get back to you as soon as I am finished.


Sorry, I forgot to ask. Since I purchased Vista rather than upgrading to it, would making the changes listed in this article be helpful, since the article references problems acquired *after* doing an upgrade?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Do you have those registry entries mentioned?

All Vista systems here came w/Vista - no upgrades. Some have the upper/lower filters, some don't.

It is worth a try - b/4 deleting those registry keys, back the main one up first (the parent key). Right-click on it and select "export". This was we have a back-up if you want to put them back.

As far as space calculations - the differences could be due to numerous factors - system restore points, hidden/system files, or the way space itself is calculsted. 1gb = 1024mb; others use 1gb = 1000mb and so on.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

JC,

I'm sorry to tell you this, but the instructions for this procedure mentioned nothing about backing up the parent key and I had already performed the procedure before I got your last post.

At the close of the procedure the instructions stated that removing these filters could cause the CD record function to not operate correctly........ and that was exactly what we were trying to correct.

At any rate, I tried to burn a CD after completing the procedure and the results were the same as before I did the procedure. The burner said it was writing to the disk and then finalizing it. Then the disk was blank.

I am ready for the next step. Again, I thank you and appreciate your patience. 

Doug


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi. . .

Any news on the external hard drive yet?

We still need to get rid of stuff on your c: drive to get us near that 70gb shrink partition. Do you buy any chance have more than one user account on the system (not including the guest account)?

We are now in full gear to perform a re-install of Vista. The only issue is where to back-up your personal profile files.

Click on the Belarc link below in my sig area, install it and run it from the desktop icon w/ the right-click, run as admin. SAY NO when it wants to go out for definition updates. It will open in an IE7 browser page. Save it in mht or html format - you will;; see the option when you go to save it (Page, Save as...).

Zip it up - but it must be sent to me via email as it contains sensitive information related to key codes.

See my PM.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hey,

No news yet on the XHD.
There is only one user account.

Is there any way to determine just how much more space I need? I have one file that is 4gig. It took me 2 months to get it, but I will remove it from the computer if doing so will give me enough space to do what what we want to do.

The BelArc readout is on the way.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi JC

I removed the 4gig file I spoke of earlier. It helped. I removed another 2 gigs of odd files and now show less free space than before I removed those two gigs. I don't undestand this.

In review, I saw where you mentioned utilizing some of the 5+gigs free space in recovery D. I have 3.26 gigs video. Can this video folder be moved to D?

I'm inclosing a snip of the latest space readout.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

JC,

You may see figures like this all the time, But being new to computers, it's baffling to me. Between figures aus 4 and aus 5, I deleted nothing from my computer and yet I somehow gained 11GB free space. I don't know how it happened, but it's gotta help.

Thanks

Doug


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi Doug. . .

Sorry I haven't been around today - I had to go to New York and then ended up stopping in Philadelphia before going home. I'll be in Wilmington, DE, part of tomorrow; back into PA on Sunday.

The best source for your hard drive information is Disk Management (the area where you went to check on shrinkage). 
START | type diskmgmt.msc into the start search box - get a screenshot of that, please.

Per Belarc...

```
c: (NTFS on drive 0) 217.84 GB 135.83 GB free 
d: (NTFS on drive 0) 10.74 GB 5.45 GB free
```
Now.... per Belarc - my edited version of your program installations that I believe you can un-install. I have numbered them so that if you wish to comment on any, you can simply reference the number.

Can you tell me what the following software is for – better yet – if you know and installed it yourself and don’t need it now – un-install it.
1. BVRP - Netwaiting Version 2, 5, 39, 0 
2. Dolphin Component Version 1.05 
3. DQLWinSe Application Version 1, 0, 0, 8 
4. FileManager Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 
5. JKSInstall Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 
6. Launcher Version 1.0.0.0 
7. Prolific Technology Inc. - IoctlSvc Application Version 1, 6, 0, 0 
8. This one I have not seen in a Vista system before – the last “date modified” on it is April 3, 2003.
• Microsoft® Schedule+ for Windows 95(TM) Version 7.5

9. Pointstone Software, LLC - System Cleaner Version 5.5.0.0 
10. Popims Animator Version 2.11.2007.5 
11. Secunia PSI Version 0.9.0.1 
12. Snelg Enterprises - MP3Gain GUI Version 1.02.0005 

I believe that these can be un-installed. The emails are not system specific - you can access them from any system. I don't know how the IM works - I do not use it. The same with Apple - although I don't see iTunes installed... but I don;t know if music is retained in some type of playlist on your system currently. Please advise.

13. Apple Mobile Device Service Version 1, 14, 0, 0 
14. Apple Software Update Version 2.1.1.116 
15. BillP Studios - WinPatrol Explorer Version 14.0.2007.1
16. BillP Studios - WinPatrol Monitor Version 14.0.2007.1 
17. Google Desktop Version 5.7.806.10245 
18. Google Talk Version 1,0,0,104 
19. Microsoft Corporation - Messenger Version 8.5.1302 
20. Microsoft Corporation - Windows Live installer Version 12.0.1471.1025 
21. Microsoft Corporation - Windows Live Mail Version 12.0.1606 
22. Trend Micro Inc. - HijackThis Version 2.00.2 (I know exactly what this is - one of my favorites - v2.02 is now out)

23. Your program install list shows that you have Microsoft Office 11 (2003) and also Microsoft Works 8. Do you use both? Do you have a product key code for Office 11 (I don’t see one in Belarc, but that does not mean it does not exist)?. This could have been trial version of some kind, although I would have expected to see Office 12 (2007).
• Microsoft® Works 8 Version 8.05.0822.0 
• Microsoft Office 2003 Version 11.0.8227 
• Microsoft Digital Image 2006 Editor Version 11.00.422.0 
• Microsoft Digital Image 2006 Library Version 11.00.422.0 
• Microsoft Office Document Imaging Version 11.0.8166.2 
• Microsoft Office InfoPath Version 11.0.8161 
• Microsoft Office Outlook Version 11.0.8217 
• Microsoft Office Picture Manager Version 11.0.8161 
• Microsoft Office Save My Settings/Profile Wizard Version 11.0.8161 
• Microsoft Photo Story 3.1 Version 11.00.422.0 

Programs that appear related to DVD/CD - that can probably be un-installed:
24. DVD Shrink Version 3.2.0.15 
25. DVD43 Version 1.0.0.0 
26. DivX Community Codec Installer, L:EN;ES;DE;FR;JA, DivX Codec 6.8.4 Version 6.8.4.7 
27. DivXNetworks Inc. - Config App. Version 2, 0, 0, 1 
28. LIGHTNING UK! - DVD Decrypter Version 3.5.4.0 
29. Magic DVD Ripper 
30. MicroVision Development, Inc. - SureThing CD Labeler Version 1.2.447 
31. MyDVD9.exe 
32. Nero CD - DVD Speed Version 4, 7, 7, 15 
33. The VideoLAN Team - VLC media player Version 0.9.2.0 
34. Xilisoft DVD Creator Version 3.0.33.1226 
35. NCH Software - Prism Video Converter 

36. From XP ?? - I don't know whether related to DVD/CD or not -
• Microsoft Corporation - Windows XP Video Decoder Checkup Utility Version 1.0.0.1

To give you an example of an external hard drive that would suit your purpose here perfectly, here is a Circuit City Internet ad for a Western Digital 320gb USB external HDD - $69.99 after $30 mail-in rebate. I am not sure if it is available over Internet only or if you can go into the local store and purchase it at this price. One thing that I have found out about Circuit City is that they often do carry the items advertised, but to get the discounted price - you must ask for it at the customer service counter.

http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/Search.do?Ntt=WDH1U3200N&keyword=WDH1U3200N&N=90000141+&c=1#stepitup

I mention the above, as I am just not sure we can get the 70gb "shrunk" partition we are looking for even if you un-install every program on your system.

Please think about it and let me know.

Of course, if you have any questions - just ask.

Regards. . .

JC

.​


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi,interesting read, most of us do not use the inbuilt windows utilities for burning cd\dvd. You will need to uninstall the Nero cd speed up program this is incompatable with Vista.(may have been the cause of your problem) Now the upper and lower filters (deleted through registry) are meant to be used for corrupt cd driver overwrites you may have to do this again however if your cd\dvd shows up in device manager it is OK. Go here and download the trial version of Nero 8. Have a play and see if you are OK on burns. 
http://www.nero.com/eng/downloads-nero8-update.php


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Hi,

Thanks JC,

I have to tell you. I do simple burning and if my inbuilt Windows utilities for burning worked as well as it did when I first got this computer, I wouldn't want any other burning software. All the subsequent burning software I've tried was in hopes of finding one that would burn because the Windows utility had stopped burning.

I'll be glad to remove Nero CD-DVD Speed. However, it has nothing to do with burning. It is a rather sophisticated tool designed to test the quality of CDs and DVDs. It also tests many functions of the CD/DVD drives. I installed it in hopes that one of it's functions was to test the ability of the burn laser to burn. If it has this feature, I haven't found it yet.

Since my burners stopped burning several months and I have had Nero CD-DVD Speed installed for only a week, there can't be a connection between the two. Nero claims that this software is Vista compatible.

If I am not mistaken, I have recently tried Nero 8 with negative burns. Just to be sure, I will download it and see what happens. 

My DVD/CD-ROM drives do show up in Device Manager.

I'll get back with you shortly. Thanks again for all you are doing.

Doug


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Yes, I was right. I tried Nero 8 and the Nero 9 with the same results. They both tell me the burn was sucessful, yet the disk is still blank.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can You Read This?*

Per OP - Thread is SOLVED.

Via remote desktop sessions, it became apparent that registry had been corrupted by codecs and burning software.

Guided OP through Vista re-install and both DVD drives are now fully functional - including burning capabilities. This re-freshed Vista SP1 system is now reported to be faster than ever.

jcgriff2

Thread solved - and now closed.

.


----------

